# Kindertaugliches Point and Click Adventure



## Salodn (19. April 2020)

Hi!
Bisschen ungewöhnliche Frage, ich weiß..

Ich bin selbst ein alter Zocker und würde jetzt gerne mit meinem Sohn (bald 5 Jahre) ein Point & Click Adventure spielen.
Natürlich darf das nicht zu brutal, gruselig oder wie auch immer sein.
Dadurch das ich P&C Adventures nie viel gespielt habe, sondern eher in anderen Genres zuhause war hab ich auch keinen überblick und keine Ahnung was da für ein Spiel passend sein könnte.
Beim googeln ist das einzige Spiel das für mich infrage gekommen ist "Secret of Monkey Island: Special edition" gewesen, allerdings hat das leider nur englische Sprachausgabe..

Bitte um Tipps!

Lg


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2020)

Spontan würde mir "The Whispered World" und "Silence" einfallen. Beides sehr familienfreundliche Adventures. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loosa (19. April 2020)

Salodn schrieb:


> Bitte um Tipps!



Hallo auch! 

Da würde mir auf anhieb Broken Age einfallen. Hatte es auf Kickstarter unterstützt aber nicht durchgespielt.
Hmm, ist laut USK allerdings ab 6.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RjJAMM1MyTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und natürlich einige Remasters von Lucasarts. Monkey Island? Day of the Tentacle? Definitiv gut!
Machinarium ist ein neuer Klassiker, aber nicht weit gespielt und kenne die Kinderfreundlichkeit nicht (USK 0, PEGI 7).





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uwZBdWRSBRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (19. April 2020)

Wie oben erwähnt Machinarium, die Deponia-Reihe, die Ankh-Reihe würden mir da ad hoc einfallen.


----------



## svd (19. April 2020)

Die Adventurespiele von Humongous Entertainment richten sich direkt an Kinder, sind also mehr als nur familientauglich und "Kinder nicht ausschließend".
(Hinter HE steckt ua. auch der Vater von Monkey Island, Ron Gilbert.)
Leider haben nicht alle Spiele aus dem HE-Katalog, zumindest auf Steam nicht, eine deutsche Vertonung bekommen, aber zumindest ein Großteil der "Fritzi Fisch" und "Pyjama Sam" Titel.

Bei Humblebundle gibt es das Gesamtwerk von HE, noch knappe vier Tage lang, im Komplettpaket, 33 Spiele für 46€. Ob die rein englischen Spiele den Wert für euch mindern, müsst ihr abwägen.
Bei indiegala gibt es die Reihen "Freddi Fisch" und "Pyjama Sam", noch für etwa eine Woche lang, einzeln, für knappe 13€, bzw. 12€.

Sie sind heute relativ schwer zu jagen, aber vlt findest du Exemplare von "Pink Panthers gefährliche Mission" oder "Pink Panther und die Zauberformel" zu humanen Preisen. Witzige Adventures mit Niels Clausnitzer ("Roger Moore") als namensgebende Großkatze.
(Allerdings werden da Witze und Anspielungen an Kindern vorbeigehen.)

edit: Freddi und Sam jetzt in Aktion bei indiegala, dementsprechend die Links geändert.


----------

